# First Post!! 1966 GTO owned since "69"



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi everyone... I bought my 66 when I was a Junior in hight school in 1969, it was my first car, and I knew that I never would part with it. I will post pictures asap.
I do have a problem... My horn recently stoped working. I took the round button off the center of the steering wheel, Took the nut off and pulled off the chrome piece that you push to activate the horn. With a piece of wire I jumped the little copper piece to the center and tapped the reley on the firewall. HORN beeped!!
Now when I put it all back together, it wont work. I took it apart several more times, and with the wire jumper it works fine. Is there another part that might be missing?? The only thing there, is the little round copper thing that almost looks like a rivet that fits into a sleeve (spring) and it doesn't stick out very far at all. Sorry this is so confusing....
Thanks.. Rick


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!

When you post your pictures, be sure to include one of the horn button removed so we can see what your dealing with there.


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks....will do


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rick,

Welcome to the forum, more than likely your horn relay is bad. Here are some things to do to trace your problem.

First identify the 3 wires going to the relay, one will be going to the horns, another will be a 12 volt non switched source and the third will be the negative from the horn. 

Once you id the wires supply 12 volts to the wire going to the horns, the horns should sound, use a volt meter to check the 12 volt supply on the relay, if good then place the positive lead of a volt meter on the positive post of the battery, place the negative lead on the wire going to the horn. Push the horn button and the meter should read 12 volts, if it does not read 12 volts your problem is in the steering wheel switch, if it reads 12 volts the problem is the relay. Use a piece of wire and supply negative to the negative terminal on the relay, if the horn sounds the relay is good.

The copper rivet you are talking about is spring loaded and contacts the bottom of the horn switch, you will see an indention on the bottom of the switch. The round spring loaded disc that looks like 3 layers of ceramic is actually the switch. It mounts under the steering wheel nut and when pressed closes the contacts suppling neg to the horn relay through the spring loaded rivet. 

Good luck,


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

05: Thanks so much for the response. The relay is ok and the horn works... I think i'm missing the (spring?) for the little gromet to make contact with the indentation on the back of the center of the horn bar. Is it always suppose to be in contact??(touching) mine is just siting low and nothing happens when I press it.
Thanks again...Rick

Ps The only thing under my nut is a washer, nothing else....


----------

